# 60 pointers - Invite 2017



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Hope those who are with 60 Points can update the status over this thread , so it will be easy to track.


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

ACS Positive - 24/04/2017- Reduced 9 yrs-0 points (Riash what are you actually referring to?, when you say Reduced)


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

neeans said:


> ACS Positive - 24/04/2017- Reduced 9 yrs-0 points (Riash what are you actually referring to?, when you say Reduced)


RR doesnt matches with the code I selected. So from 10 Yrs they reduced 9Yrs and accepted only one Yr, so i cant claim any points. Seems my signature is confusing. Will change it.


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

Riash said:


> Hope those who are with 60 Points can update the status over this thread , so it will be easy to track.


I had 55+5 points, got the grant in 8 months from EOI lodgment. All the best.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

salman18q said:


> I had 55+5 points, got the grant in 8 months from EOI lodgment. All the best.


Thanks Salman for the positive note. 

In many blogs and post i read it as " No hope for 60 Pointers" that's why I started a separate thread to get some news from the ones who are sailing in the same boat.

We submitted NSW with 60+5 points on 11/04/2017.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Any updates for 60 points from today's round? Please do update this thread and give some hope


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

I believe no 60 pointers got invite, moreover the 65 pointers also not cleared upto 4th Oct. 

I think we don’t have any chances unless they increase number of invites to 1750


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> I believe no 60 pointers got invite, moreover the 65 pointers also not cleared upto 4th Oct.
> 
> I think we don’t have any chances unless they increase number of invites to 1750
> 
> ...


Hope there are very less 60 pointers , most of them would have increased the points bt PTE scores. Mine is becoming 65 in december . So after december if am updating the details on current EOI it will shows the date of application as december only right ? so again one more year i have to wait right ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Riash said:


> Hope there are very less 60 pointers , most of them would have increased the points bt PTE scores. Mine is becoming 65 in december . So after december if am updating the details on current EOI it will shows the date of application as december only right ? so again one more year i have to wait right ?


The Date of Effect (DOE: the date which is considered for invitations) will change in December, so yes- from the looks of it (and also depending on your ANZSCO), it could be another year in waiting (unless you manage to further increase your points to 70 or 75).


----------



## thomasmathai (Sep 22, 2017)

hi friend,
I am an electronics engineer, my consultant for migration told me to score 60 points for migration. But my friend inform me that a Lawyer from Australia inform him that for an electronic engineer they need 70 points to obtain a visa.
As I was planning to choose visa 489, because my uncle is in Australia , will I need to obtain 70 points or is 60 is enough?
pls respond


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi - I am new to the group.

we are a 189 60 pointer.
190 60+5

Anzsco 321211 Motor mechanic 
Age: 15
English Superior: 20
Qualifications: 10
Experience: 15
SS: 5

Desperate to get a invite, our agent seems to think we wont get a invite before july if the invites stay at 1250, only positive hope will be if they increase invite rounds back up to 1750. I hope they are incorrect.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

thomasmathai said:


> hi friend,
> I am an electronics engineer, my consultant for migration told me to score 60 points for migration. But my friend inform me that a Lawyer from Australia inform him that for an electronic engineer they need 70 points to obtain a visa.
> As I was planning to choose visa 489, because my uncle is in Australia , will I need to obtain 70 points or is 60 is enough?
> pls respond


I hope getting 65 and above will be safer. 60 we have to less hope.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> Hi - I am new to the group.
> 
> we are a 189 60 pointer.
> 190 60+5
> ...



Yes it would be tough i hope, i too sail in same boat. Even my friends also told me the same. I tried PTE thrice to increase points but no luck.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

With 1750 invites per round 60 pointers have chances, if the invites stays at 1500 in November still we have some slim chances 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Any 60 pointers got invite after 4th october ?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Riash said:


> Any 60 pointers got invite after 4th october ?




No 60 pointers got invite as of now. All depends on tomorrow, if they increase invitation per round to 1750 then we can expect.

Hope and pray they increase it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> No 60 pointers got invite as of now. All depends on tomorrow, if they increase invitation per round to 1750 then we can expect.
> 
> Hope and pray they increase it.
> 
> ...


Yes, lets Pray....


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

When will the report publish?


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello guys.

I did my assessment with TRA in 2016 and I used experience for the then my current job and left out my previous employment.

I had started this current job in May 2011 but my outcome letter stated that "*For the purposes of this skills assessment, TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 31 December 2011"* of which that's the date I finished my diploma.

Now I want to do my EOI should I include my experience from my previous job? Also when does skills select start to recognize my employment history January 2008 when I started my previous job, May 2011 when I started my the then current job or 31 December stated by TRA?

Good day.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Taffie said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I did my assessment with TRA in 2016 and I used experience for the then my current job and left out my previous employment.
> 
> ...



What TRA refers , you should apply with that dates as they are the assessment authority and they will choose only the relevant experiences which matches our RR

If anyone has more ideas on this please do share


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

Riash said:


> What TRA refers , you should apply with that dates as they are the assessment authority and they will choose only the relevant experiences which matches our RR
> 
> If anyone has more ideas on this please do share


TRA is Trades Recognition Australia.


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Taffie said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I did my assessment with TRA in 2016 and I used experience for the then my current job and left out my previous employment.
> 
> ...


Hello Taffie, I bagged diploma in Electrical Electronics Engineering. I want to assess with TRA, I have all documents from my employer, however, my salary was paid in cash, so I have got no bank statement of account, but payslips. Cant I use this for TRA assessment?


----------



## gvvino (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi...any chances of getting ITA with the below profile???

ANZSCO - 263111(Computer and Network Engineer)
ACS Positive - 28/04/2017
Points (Age:25 + English 20 + Edu 15 + Work Exp 0) = 60
EOI Submitted 189 - 263111- 08/11/2017 with 60
EOI Submitted 190NSW - 263111- 08/11/2017 with 60+SS 5=65
EOI Submitted 190VIC - 263111- 08/11/2017 with 60+SS 5=65
ITA - ?
Application Lodged - ?
Visa Grant - ?


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

Sucess said:


> Hello Taffie, I bagged diploma in Electrical Electronics Engineering. I want to assess with TRA, I have all documents from my employer, however, my salary was paid in cash, so I have got no bank statement of account, but payslips. Cant I use this for TRA assessment?


I only used my payslips that were stamped and signed by the Human Resources Manager - Employee Benefits and I didn't have any problems with TRA. So go for it mate, use the payslips one for each year you were employed.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

gvvino said:


> Hi...any chances of getting ITA with the below profile???
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111(Computer and Network Engineer)
> ACS Positive - 28/04/2017
> ...


Even am in the same boat...No hope for 60 point in this profile as all threads says like that...


----------



## sridvk (Jun 17, 2016)

*60 points*

Hi,

ANZSCO - ICT System Analyst
ACS Positive - Dec 2016
Points = 60
EOI Submitted - 08/11/2017 with 60 points

Any chance of me getting invite within 3 months.

Thanks
Sri


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

Guys what are the chances for us 60 pointers?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Taffie said:


> Guys what are the chances for us 60 pointers?




As of now we are not sure, but hopefully we will get invited once the trend changes. 

If they have a plan not to invite 60 pointers then very limited professionals from non pro occupations will make it up and I believe it’s not good to have only few occupations through immigration channel.

It means this year immigration is only for pro rata occupations and very few high pointers from non pro rata. So what about those trade workers, technicians and all other professions who could not score high. 

I hope the trend will change and they will intake all the occupations.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Taffie said:


> I only used my payslips that were stamped and signed by the Human Resources Manager - Employee Benefits and I didn't have any problems with TRA. So go for it mate, use the payslips one for each year you were employed.


Thanks alot bro.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Any updates from recent rounds ?


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Riash said:


> Any updates from recent rounds ?


As per Iscah, 60 pointers and 65 pointers backlog is still increasing as there are no invites given below 70 points. Even 70 pointers have a backlog of atleast 1 month. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

gvvino said:


> Hi...any chances of getting ITA with the below profile???
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111(Computer and Network Engineer)
> ACS Positive - 28/04/2017
> ...


You shouldn't have gone for Victoria 190 nomination as it requires 3 years of experience in your field. If you get invited and then if you are unsuccessful in proving the claims then your application would be refused.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

ArGo said:


> As per Iscah, 60 pointers and 65 pointers backlog is still increasing as there are no invites given below 70 points. Even 70 pointers have a backlog of atleast 1 month.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Can you plz guide me that points very from occupation to occupation.Like for IT person higher points are recommended to get grant but what about trade workers like plumbers, electricians etc. Will they gey grant with 60 points easily keeping in view that they cant score high points?


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Can you plz guide me that points very from occupation to occupation.Like for IT person higher points are recommended to get grant but what about trade workers like plumbers, electricians etc. Will they gey grant with 60 points easily keeping in view that they cant score high points?


Bro, it is due to pro rata arrangement that some occupations have sky high cut-off points. Coming to the next question, you can go through the historical data provided in the skill select website to estimate the timelines.

Kind Regards.


----------

